

Posterous DoS and Outage - callmeed
http://blog.posterous.com/todays-outage-and-changes-for-custom-domains

======
chrisbolt
_adding an A record with our new address: 209.20.70.130_

Wouldn't a CNAME be a better idea?

~~~
mseebach
I've noticed this in a bunch of places, weebly, tumbler, heroku: Why aren't
this done using CNAMEs for _exactly_ this reason? Also, it'd give them more
freedom over their infrastructure, would be able to separate it on different
datacenters etc.

~~~
mseebach
Ah, the answer is in the comments. A root-domain can't be CNAME, so to avoid
confusion they just tell people to use A.

My DNS provider has a web-forward service, though, so I can translate
domain.tld to www.domain.tld before even hitting my server.

~~~
tswicegood
They should be providing both as an option. There are a lot of people who use
sub-domains, and in that case a CNAME is a better option.

------
crad
I was still impacted by this yesterday and was surprised they couldn't
mitigate the attack better. I like Posterous as a platform but am concerned
about keeping my stuff there at this point.

